# Horse struggling to put head down to graze



## GoneBust (3 May 2009)

Just wondering if anybody had any ideas as to what could be causing the following problem:

My horse had to stay in over the weekend for worming. I took him out of his stable Saturday morning for a bit of a walk about to stretch his legs and to get some grass. Went over to the grassy area and he kept looking at the grass and dancing round me - so i start thinking this is a bit strange why doesn't he just put this head down? Then when he finally managed to get his head down his front end was dropped to the floor as low as he could go - standing on one leg, and his back legs were spread really far apart from each other - it was a horrid site he looked as though he was really struggling. So i stood him back up right and felt all over his back and neck but nothing major stood out. I trotted him up and he was sound. So felt all over again - he was having some kind of spasms over his wthers. So called the vet to see what they said - just the usual bute him and keep him in - see how he goes. So he is on Bute yesterday and i kept an eye on him all day. and at times he seemed ok and then at others he was stuggling again. So i don't have a clue! He was fine Friday night then Saturday morning we have this! He was only in his stable! 

If any body has any ideas as to what this can be or where to go with it would be very much grateful!

Thanks


----------



## scrat (3 May 2009)

Perhaps a reaction to wormer? However I think I would rather the vet came out and had a proper look. The bute could just be masking a more serious issue.


----------



## f_s_ (3 May 2009)

Reaction to wormer, has he been cast in the stable? Tweaked a muscle in neck, back etc.?

I would ask the vet to come out to him and have a proper look.


----------



## legaldancer (3 May 2009)

I had this with a TB I had a few years ago. He was reluctant to move &amp; wouldn't even put his head down for a feed, which drove him crazy as you can imagine! He was pawing at the feed like mad. I had to give him it  at head height.
To cut a long story short, he had to have a steroid injection, which  gave him his movement back, &amp; some physio work. The vet said it was a problem with the cervical (neck) spine, &amp; it may have been kissing spines developing or arthritus (sp?). He has probably seized up when stood in, especially if he had a net at head height etc.
I'd get the vet out.


----------



## Tnavas (3 May 2009)

When I first got my dressage horse he was, very light in condition. He also tripped a lot. I also noticed that when the others were out grazing he would be standing in the shade. 

He was also a poor eater - fed in a bucket off the ground. I had the chiropractor to him and he immediately improved - was eating his feed better and also grazing more.

I'd be inclined to think that your boy has hurt his neck - the fly twitch is also a sign of neck/wither injury. A good chiropractor should be able to help him.


----------



## Divasmum (3 May 2009)

I would call the vet.


----------



## mik (3 May 2009)

yup call the vet in.


----------



## bubbaloonie (3 May 2009)

Hi,
Any chance the horse has just been vaccinated or had any other injection? Mine used to have this reaction when injected in the neck. We just kept her in with haynets tied up high for a day or two and she recovered fine.


----------



## tickety_boo (3 May 2009)

Could he have gotten himself cast while he was in over the weekend? It sounds as if he has damaged his neck/spine. I'd definately be getting the vet, pronto.


----------



## air78 (3 May 2009)

Agree with tickety-boo, but I'd get a mc timoney/ chiro/ physio out asap and not bother with the vet again


----------



## Pearlsasinger (3 May 2009)

Do you use hay-nets?.  He may have got caught and freed himself withiut any-one realising.  IMO you need a vet who will probably suggest a physio/chiro.  We are fortunate that our vet does chiro and accupuncture.
Incidentally it is a myth that horse should stay in after worming.  Modern wormers kill worms and eggs within the gut and so live eggs which can be ingested are NOT expelled onto the grazing.  It is good practice to worm on old grazing and move onto fresh grazing later.


----------



## GoneBust (4 May 2009)

He is fed all his feed off of the floor. And no he hasn't been injected of late. He seemed to improve during the day saturday as i walked him about more. But then Sunday morning when i first bought him out the stable he was the same as before. I walked him about a bit and again he started to improve. I turned him out for a couple of hours just to see if him being able to move improved it. and it did. He still isn't 100% but he is A LOT better. Whatever he has done it is been aggrivated (sp!) by being stuck in the stable and not being able to move so well. Then yesterday evening he was pretty much grazing as normal. But i have called the back person so hopefully she will come and check him over at some point next week. I left him out last night as he seems to be more comfortable being able to move. So i am starting to think more muscle tightness than anything major with his spine.


----------



## kellyeaton (5 May 2009)

call the vet it sounds like a tramp nerve or a pulled muscle also call the wormer company and see what they say!


----------



## PennyJ (5 May 2009)

Not wanting to worry you, but I know a lady who had a similar sounding thing with her horse, it finally ended up being fractured withers, diagnosed by the McTimoney lady in the end and confirmed by the vet after more X rays (Vet had xrayed further back initially).  Prognosis is good, he can still be ridden.


----------

